# PSE Thunderbolt Specs.



## ten is afriend (May 22, 2006)

*thunderbolt*

i used to shoot one now my son has it if i remember right tis 36 inch a to a 
and 7 inch b h


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

They are selling one on Cabelas and state a-a 36 1/8 and BH 7 1/2 . I am having hard time getting less than 36 1/2.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

These bows would be a few years old. Does anything in the 36 1/2 and 7 inch range sound familiar? No stickers on either one.


----------

